# What Happens when an INTP Doodles.



## Radiant Flux (May 7, 2010)

Ah, so this is what happens when a bored and tired INTP doodles. 

Drawing (c) Me

Attachments


----------



## Psilocin (Feb 23, 2009)

Awesome doodle! 

Take it further.

Breathe life into it.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

My INTP doodles


----------



## tangential (Aug 15, 2010)

MOAR :crying::angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------

